# Looking for advice - TRT



## wilkinkc (Sep 30, 2020)

I have done a lot of reading here and a few things I think I need to do/change. 
34M
6’0 ft
240 lbs

Friday will be my 4th shot. Started TRT two months ago. Had my blood checked because I suspected it was low. It came in at 247. My doctor recommended I start TRT. He put me on 200 Test C every other week. I had it checked a second time a few day’s before my 3rd shot because we were going to take another shot at insurance paying for it (I’m paying out of pocket). It had come up to 305 after two shots at the tail end of the 2nd shot. 

I have been running osterine during my cut I am on so I may be getting a little suppression from that. I started it the same day I had my first shot. Other than that, I have never done anything that I am aware of that would have suppressed my natural levels. 

When we started my doctor said he would like to see my levels get up to AT LEAST 600. Obviously I would prefer the upper end of “normal”. 

My questions are;
- It seems like we should be checking more than just my Test Levels. Full panel? Should I worry about estrogen at my low levels?
- Should I start splitting my dose up and do it once a week or so? Maybe even in 1/4 and do it twice a week?


----------



## Trump (Sep 30, 2020)

You should be doing a full blood panel, you should be injecting weekly and you should worry about estrogen


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks bro. Sounds like I’m got a lot to talk about with my doctor then.


----------



## FarmerTed (Sep 30, 2020)

If you're going to be paying out of pocket and want to run on the high side, you might consider an online clinic. 
The one I use only costs $99 per month + labs. Meds and pins are delivered right to my door.


----------



## CJ (Sep 30, 2020)

Definitely request weekly shots. Splitting the dose to 100mg per week will yield a more stable Testosterone level, a higher low point but a lower high point as well. 

I would also want a full blood panel, because why the hell not? The more information, the better.


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2020)

On the money end: Get a script that allows you to get a 10ml vial. These are my numbers but that vial will cost $160 out of pocket. Tell the pharmacist you're paying out of pocket and it will drop to about $100. Just make sure the Dr. writes the script so you don't get those little 1ml vials. They can fuuk you 10x as opposed to once. 

Even with 200mg. EOW is not the best idea. So if you do get stuck with that, split it up and pin once a week. 

Blood work: Once a year get your full workup; best 2x/year. For TRT you probably are ok with your E2 but you need a baseline. Why guess and E2 is a part of TRT testing. I would also time my next BW to be in the valley. Cycles look for peaks, TRT looks for valleys.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 30, 2020)

Get ur script hand written for a 10 ml vial, download the goodrx app, go to any local kroger, cvs or walgreens and pay out of pocket anywhere between 35-50 for a full 10 ml vial of testosterone....

Pin 1-2 x per week, not 1x every 2 weeks.... Or even sub q injections every day of say 10 mlg....

Get a full blood panel thru an online blood place if u can, to keep an eye on ur estrogen , hematocrit and hemaglobin , red blood cell count , etc....


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 30, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> If you're going to be paying out of pocket and want to run on the high side, you might consider an online clinic.
> The one I use only costs $99 per month + labs. Meds and pins are delivered right to my door.



I will check into this sounds way better. 



CJ275 said:


> Definitely request weekly shots. Splitting the dose to 100mg per week will yield a more stable Testosterone level, a higher low point but a lower high point as well.
> 
> I would also want a full blood panel, because why the hell not? The more information, the better.



Next bloods will def be full. Thank you.



snake said:


> On the money end: Get a script that allows you to get a 10ml vial. These are my numbers but that vial will cost $160 out of pocket. Tell the pharmacist you're paying out of pocket and it will drop to about $100. Just make sure the Dr. writes the script so you don't get those little 1ml vials. They can fuuk you 10x as opposed to once.
> 
> Even with 200mg. EOW is not the best idea. So if you do get stuck with that, split it up and pin once a week.
> 
> Blood work: Once a year get your full workup; best 2x/year. For TRT you probably are ok with your E2 but you need a baseline. Why guess and E2 is a part of TRT testing. I would also time my next BW to be in the valley. Cycles look for peaks, TRT looks for valleys.



10ml vial sounds way better. Currently I get 2 1ml vials a month. Full bloods next time/maybe switch to online clinic and do them.



j2048b said:


> Get ur script hand written for a 10 ml vial, download the goodrx app, go to any local kroger, cvs or walgreens and pay out of pocket anywhere between 35-50 for a full 10 ml vial of testosterone....
> 
> Pin 1-2 x per week, not 1x every 2 weeks.... Or even sub q injections every day of say 10 mlg....
> 
> Get a full blood panel thru an online blood place if u can, to keep an eye on ur estrogen , hematocrit and hemaglobin , red blood cell count , etc....



Thank you for all the info will do, I appreciate it!

One question I have now, if I am going to persue switching to an online clinic will my testosterone levels be to high now? Or will telling them I am currently on TRT be cool and they will treat me?


----------



## FarmerTed (Oct 1, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> One question I have now, if I am going to persue switching to an online clinic will my testosterone levels be to high now? Or will telling them I am currently on TRT be cool and they will treat me?



The clinic I use told me they would accept a current scrip and labs.
Being that I had neither, I had to do testing. 
They told me I needed to be under 400, but I tested at 578, they still accepted me.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Oct 16, 2020)

My lvl can in at like 470.  My online clinic took me and has me on 200mg a week to start out.  I’m all to this and still learning but loving the experience so far.  I love having the script in case ever needed and love that the process was pretty painful to get started.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2020)

who have u guys gone with for online clinics?


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 19, 2020)

j2048b said:


> who have u guys gone with for online clinics?


I have not switched to online yet. Waiting it out to see what my primary care doctor ends up wanting to do after my next bloods in a month. If I stay primary it will be way cheaper. But if we disagree on a level to aim for I will probably switch


----------



## creekrat (Oct 20, 2020)

At 200mg EOW you are on a roller coaster.  When I was on injections I was doing 200mg per week but I split it up to 100mg twice a week.  As stated above, that will give you lower highs but higher lows and be more consistent throughout the week


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Oct 21, 2020)

j2048b said:


> who have u guys gone with for online clinics?




Im with Royal medical center.  Not promoting them just stating who I went with.  It’s 125 a month for me.  They ship a 10ml vial to start with and it includes HCG and needles for everything needed.  Their price states 195, but I inquired then didn’t sign up for a while and they sent me a coupon saying 125 every month while you are with them and I jumped on it.  

I like the fact of having the script in case I ever need it for certain reasons.   They ship everything FEDEX and the process was fairly simple.  The 125 is monthly if they are shipping goods are not.   They required me to go have bloodwork done before staring, again all covered by the monthly cost.  I had a video conference chat with some doc and about 5 days later received the goodies.


----------

